

Don't Let Artificial Intelligence Take Over, Top Scientists Warn - bmark757
http://www.livescience.com/49419-artificial-intelligence-dangers-letter.html

======
CmonDev
Sounds like one of those anti-corruption open letters in a corrupt country.
What is the practical outcome?

Best case: business keeps on track to AI, while a bunch of hippies discuss
philosophical matters in universities at public/business expense. Just like we
keep automating while employment levels keep falling.

------
brakmic
Don't let Artificial Stupidity take over.

Like drone warfare, "robot warriors" etc.

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26716-fear-
artificial-...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26716-fear-artificial-
stupidity-not-artificial-intelligence.html)

